# Quick quikrete question for the concrete experts



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

It will work to some extent, but will not provide results comparable to the red bag material nor to mixing this material correctly. This material is not as hydroscopic as the material intended for direct placement. Water may never reach the middle of the hole in sufficient quantities. It's really not that difficult to mix up a couple of bags in a wheelbarrow and certainly not worth the risk of doing it correctly!


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I agree with Msradell. Soaking dry mix concrete has several drawbacks. First, you are unlikely to get close to the optimum mix ratio of water to concrete mix. Second, you are unlikely to get uniform water penetration into the concrete, which will lead to weak spots in the concrete. This can lead to strength and longevity problems. If you are having trouble mixing in a wheelbarrow, rent a concrete mixer.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

No, no, a thousand times no. There is a reason that concrete specifications require mechanical mixing for a specified period. "Wetting in" concrete is a waste of money, just back fill with dirt, since you will achieve a better compressive strength by doing so than you will by pouring water on dry concrete mix.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

If your having an issue with mixing in a wheelbarrow, etc.... it works much better to put the water in first and add the concrete mix until you get the consistency you desire. No need to deal with dry material "stuck" on the bottom this way.......


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks! Glad I asked. Is it okay to pour mixed concrete in as a footing, let it cure, then put a post on top and pour more concrete around it? Or is it better to pour the footing, put post on top and then pour more around post while its all still wet?


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

The second thing. That way, you'll have one solid block instead of one block on top of another one.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

umm. are you not supposed to have the post set on gravel. then pour the concrete around it ? i think, yes. as that leaves a drain for the water that is going to get in the hole.


----------



## nikeman (Nov 8, 2010)

Fix'n it said:


> umm. are you not supposed to have the post set on gravel. then pour the concrete around it ? i think, yes. as that leaves a drain for the water that is going to get in the hole.


I'm building by code and it says that I have to pour and 8" thick layer in the hole, post on top of that, then another 8" thick layer. Gravel does seen better but code does not mention gravel.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

quik/sak/gawda'mighty crete are the reasons most buy conc hoes ( a tool, not ykw ! ) failing that, garden ho' works fine :laughing:


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

my neighbor dug holes for his deck. he then put bags and water in the hole. and was mixing as he went. i couldn't see it very well. but from what i could tell, it was mixing well(enough).


----------

